
What We Know About Friday’s Massive East Coast Internet Outage - stunod
https://www.wired.com/2016/10/internet-outage-ddos-dns-dyn/?mbid=social_fb
======
jMyles
...no news then.

Here's question: other than the Dyn status page (which is the source quoted in
this article), what are some resources for monitoring and analyzing internet
traffic of this nature?

------
facorreia
The irony... Dyn blogged about DNS attacks yesterday.

[http://hub.dyn.com/traffic-management/recent-iot-based-
attac...](http://hub.dyn.com/traffic-management/recent-iot-based-attacks-what-
is-the-impact-on-managed-dns-operators)

------
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12759697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12759697)

